# The New Shiny Bauble



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2017)

So based on the amounts of comments/threads in the ECNL thread...the shiny bauble has moved to DA?

No comments about ECNL games so far this season? 

You would think there would be discussion. IE who is left...how are they doing...how diluted is So Cal overall, etc. 

As a matter of fact the whole forum seems a bit dead this year so far (not including flame wars).


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2017)

I mean the ECNL season is now in full force. Most teams have 2-4 games under the belt so to speak.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 25, 2017)

So...how is the season going?


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> So...how is the season going?


I think the season is still early (a lot can change). There are some teams SO FAR you would think would do better or worse. 

I still stand by the fact that AZ teams this year will do better...be it DA or ECNL. 

Why? 

Well last year in AZ there were 2 ECNL teams. This year there is 1 DA and 1 ECNL team. As such there is not much (if any) dilution in AZ. I do believe that del Sol has gotten the better players between the 2 teams (my DD is NOT on del Sol). 

But So Cal has changed a lot. You went from 9 ECNL teams last year...to 8 this year plus 13 DA teams. So So Cal has been diluted and any success AZ teams have has to take into account this MAJOR fact. 

All that said...if ECNL is the 2nd major league...so far on these forums it has been rather quiet.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 25, 2017)

Desert Hound said:


> I think the season is still early (a lot can change). There are some teams SO FAR you would think would do better or worse.
> 
> I still stand by the fact that AZ teams this year will do better...be it DA or ECNL.
> 
> ...


Del Sol is quietly stealing close games. They are a solid group that plays well together.


----------



## Dos Equis (Sep 27, 2017)

As it has always been when kids get older, when leagues/brackets/teams become established --  the speculation, boasting and pontificating dies down, and most players and families end up where they want to be, or belong. 

As for game quality, in the older ages, 3 games in, I have seen no significant change in level or speed of play. Some teams improved, a few have not.  I cannot speak for what is happening at '04, where the cat is still chasing the laser pointer.


----------



## shales1002 (Sep 27, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> So...how is the season going?


Season is going well.  Because of the SoCal dilution our club record has improved immensely. Unlike Arizona , we only have one "elite" league in our state.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 27, 2017)

I have refereed several ECNL games (15-17y/o) this fall.  The level and speed of play is clearly not the same as the past few years.  The ECNL teams seem to be playing at last years EGSL or SCDSL Flight 1 mid-level teams.  Far more fouls and reckless play.  The positive is that I have noticed last years ECNL bench players are now starting.

High school soccer should be interesting this year with the majority of the best players playing GDA and unable to play HS.  Last year some of the San Diego HS, especially the privates, had roster made up of almost all ECNL players.  Most of those players except maybe the seniors are now playing GDA.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 27, 2017)

Be careful now, you are disrupting the ECNL propaganda that with the GDA it is still just as competitive and filled with talent like it has always been.


----------



## shales1002 (Sep 28, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> Be careful now, you are disrupting the ECNL propaganda that with the GDA it is still just as competitive and filled with talent like it has always been.


Actually it is everywhere else BUT SoCal. The other states and NorCal are primarily still ECNL. Looking at the GDA scores definitely not as competitive as one would expect. Look at who is now atop of ECNL? Dilution... dilution... dilution.


----------



## GoWest (Sep 28, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I have refereed several ECNL games (15-17y/o) this fall.  The level and speed of play is clearly not the same as the past few years.  The ECNL teams seem to be playing at last years EGSL or SCDSL Flight 1 mid-level teams.  Far more fouls and reckless play.  The positive is that I have noticed last years ECNL bench players are now starting.
> 
> High school soccer should be interesting this year with the majority of the best players playing GDA and unable to play HS.  Last year some of the San Diego HS, especially the privates, had roster made up of almost all ECNL players.  Most of those players except maybe the seniors are now playing GDA.


Unfortunately, you are spot on. The SW ECNL conference is a shadow of what it used to be. Like you said, it is painfully apparent only 2-3 games in. Coaches will still recruit those few remaining talents but those talents will "suffer" if they don't find better talent to play against to sharpen their skill-set. It is odd to me to see clubs that were generally at the lower half perched near the top. Granted it is still EARLY but I am guessing there wont be much change as the season matures.


----------



## meatsweats (Sep 28, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I have refereed several ECNL games (15-17y/o) this fall.  The level and speed of play is clearly not the same as the past few years.  The ECNL teams seem to be playing at last years EGSL or SCDSL Flight 1 mid-level teams.  Far more fouls and reckless play.  The positive is that I have noticed last years ECNL bench players are now starting.
> 
> High school soccer should be interesting this year with the majority of the best players playing GDA and unable to play HS.  Last year some of the San Diego HS, especially the privates, had roster made up of almost all ECNL players.  Most of those players except maybe the seniors are now playing GDA.


But how many DA games have you ref'ed, because I've witnessed 3 scrimmages at two top clubs, Surf and Blues, and on both instances, ECNL beat or tied. There is a lot of '02 talent that is sitting back this year. DA for youngers is far different than the olders. At the '02 and older, it's crazy diluted. Plus, the playing field levels off at this age. I would argue that olders, GU16 and up, could all play each other, DA or ECNL, on any given day and every game would be competitive so long as it's the top 4 of ECNL or top 4 of DA in the SW conferences.


----------

